# Kanger K1 DNA75



## skola (2/8/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (2/8/16)

Thanks for sharing @skola !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (2/8/16)

I love the look of this...very interesting


----------



## brotiform (2/8/16)

Neat


----------



## Deckie (2/8/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 62525


I wonder if @Kangertech SA can give us any indication when they'll be available..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (2/8/16)

I want /need one.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola (2/8/16)

http://www.vapingbest.com/original-kangertech-k1-box-75w-tc-box-mod-p-675


----------



## E.T. (2/8/16)

Mods please delete my profile, all these post of new mods is detrimental to my bank balance.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/8/16)

Beautiful, will definitely get one of these


----------



## ConradS (2/8/16)

Love the look, but I think 22mm diameter by the specs? Hope not.


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/16)

Nice. I like


----------



## KB_314 (2/8/16)




----------



## skola (2/8/16)

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 62550



55 Dollar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (2/8/16)

22mm and single 18650 meh


----------



## E.T. (2/8/16)

So who is going to parallel inport this for us? @Kangertech SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/16)

Sorry, not interested any longer.


----------



## Deckie (2/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Sorry, not interested any longer.


Yeah really caught my eye but further scrutiny changed my mind. Will look at other options.


----------



## Effjh (2/8/16)

You guys don't have to get it from "Kangertech SA".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (3/8/16)

Big fan of Kanger, but to be honest their latest offerings, as in the dripbox 160 etc., they seem to be ripping off other manufacturers ideas. Sub box mini was a game changer in the past, but for a company that was at the forefront of new technology they seem to have run out of ideas. Still looks way cool though... In fact I want one.


----------



## Huffapuff (3/8/16)

What exactly is "stabilised wood"??


----------



## Silver (3/8/16)

Huffapuff said:


> What exactly is "stabilised wood"??



Its stronger than untreated wood @Huffapuff 

Found this reply from another forum:
Stabilizing is a proccess of infusing the pores and grain structure of wood with one of several differant chemicals. This basically turns the wood into a plastic. Untreated wood will over time shrink, expand, swell, absorb water, darken, crack, check, warp, and do many other nasty things. Stabilized wood will stay just as it was on the new knife.

Found that here (1st post from member called R. W. Clark) http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...t-does-the-term-stabilized-wood-mean-and-burl

Perhaps woodmaster @Genosmate can scan the above to tell us if its an accurate descriptiom

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/16)

Silver said:


> Its stronger than untreated wood @Huffapuff
> 
> Found this reply from another forum:
> Stabilizing is a proccess of infusing the pores and grain structure of wood with one of several differant chemicals. This basically turns the wood into a plastic. Untreated wood will over time shrink, expand, swell, absorb water, darken, crack, check, warp, and do many other nasty things. Stabilized wood will stay just as it was on the new knife.
> ...


That description looks accurate to me, usually the wood is infused with resin, which looks insanely cool when polished

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (3/8/16)

Many years ago what they did to stabilize wood especially for expensive shotgun stocks and hi end loudspeakers was to leave it outside in the elements for two years so that the wood will go through all of the above mentioned phases.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Glytch (3/8/16)

Jan said:


> Many years ago what they did to stabilize wood especially for expensive shotgun stocks and hi end loudspeakers was to leave it outside in the elements for two years so that the wood will go through all of the above mentioned phases.



Nothing like a conversation about wood on Wednesday evening.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jan (3/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Nothing like a conversation about wood on Wednesday evening.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/16)

Glytch said:


> Nothing like a conversation about wood on Wednesday evening.


And not just any wood, _stabilised_ wood 

Life, is good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Glytch (3/8/16)

I'm happy to report no stability problems with my wood.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Neal (3/8/16)

Just to add to the (stabilised) wood on Wednesday geekness, Yamaha used to vibrate their guitar/piano wood many thousands of times to simulate the effect of an instrument that had been played for many years. I did warn you of the geekness here...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/8/16)

I did ask didn't I?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/16)

Neal said:


> Just to add to the (stabilised) wood on Wednesday geekness, Yamaha used to vibrate their guitar/piano wood many thousands of times to simulate the effect of an instrument that had been played for many years. I did warn you of the geekness here...


O M G ! Stabilised Vibrating Wood!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

